# salmon jerky q-view



## smoke83340 (Dec 29, 2012)

Costco farmed steelhead, 2 packages = 4 fillets

skinned and cut into large strips

marinated overnight in 3/4 brown sugar, 1/4 kosher salt.  sat in a collander all night to drain.

did not rinse.

MES 30 at 150 degrees

AMNPS with cherry pellets

cooked for 5.5 hours because the strips were very fat, some were not dry enough at 4 hours.

delicious!!  It seems a bit saltier than the wild salmon, perhaps the flesh is different.

here is the before shot, all the trays are stacked together.  I had way too many pellets, one row would have been more than enough.













adfajdsf;laksdjf.JPG



__ smoke83340
__ Dec 29, 2012






Here is after:  yahooo!













photo.JPG



__ smoke83340
__ Dec 29, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2012)

Smoke, morning.... Looks like you have the magic touch for smoked salmon..... Looks great.....  Dave


----------



## go4abliss (Dec 30, 2012)

wow the jerky looks good


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice!



~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Dec 30, 2012)

That looks tasty! I may try that instead of nuggets for my next salmon smoke - thanks for the idea


----------



## smoke83340 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks!   As I noted my strips were kind of fat, had to go longer.  I'd really like to find a cheap and SAFE screen-type product to lay down on the racks so that things don't fall through.  Galvanized is not safe.   Cake cooling racks are good but expensive...


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 31, 2012)

Not sure how it would work with salmon, but I use skewers through 1 end of jerky meat and let them hang.

  Mike


----------



## smoking b (Dec 31, 2012)

smoke83340 said:


> Thanks!   As I noted my strips were kind of fat, had to go longer.  I'd really like to find a cheap and SAFE screen-type product to lay down on the racks so that things don't fall through.  Galvanized is not safe.   Cake cooling racks are good but expensive...


Not sure how cheap you are looking for but a lot of people like these http://frogmats.com/


----------



## smoke83340 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Dave!  Having fun and eating good stuff.

*OTBS compliments are always welcome!!!*


----------



## smoke83340 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you!  Those are pricey but look like they work perfectly.  I'll measure my MES30 racks and maybe order some.


----------



## smoke83340 (Jan 1, 2013)

I've seen skewers and toothpicks also, It is probably worth a try.  

Thanks!!


----------

